# sumador en vhdl de tres bit de entrada, mostrado en el display



## dannys2104 (Jul 23, 2012)

hola a todos, estoy haciendo un sumador de tres bit y nesecito ver los resultados de la suma en el display de 7 segmentos, pero lo q*UE *no he podido hacer es como hacer q*UE * aparescan el resultado en el display los dos numeros, solo me aparese el mismo numero en cada unos de los segmetos. me disen q*UE * tengo q*UE * utilizar en reloj o divisor de frecuencias


----------



## fms (Jul 31, 2012)

Hola,
En la pagina 68 del libro Diseno de circuitos digitales con VHDL (http://hdl.handle.net/10115/4045) te explican como hacerlo (tendras que mirarte tambien los apartados anteriores).

Aunque supongo que ese es el problema, por si acaso, si el problema esta en la suma, puedes ver el apartado 8.5 del libro Diseno de sistemas digitales con VHDL 

Espero que te sirva

Saludos


----------

